# /etc/conf.d/net i ip address add

## radek-s

Witam.

chciałbym dodać kilka adresów do jednego interfejsu (tak jak sie dodaje za omocą ip address add....) i chciałbym zrobić to już na poziomie uruchamiania systemu - czyli dodać wpis do /etc/conf.d/net

tak aby nie restartować usług - np named, dhcpd - bo one do restartu nie widza wprowadzonych adresów

jest taka opcja?

dodam ze dodanie adresu do np eth1:1 odpada...

pozdrawiam

----------

## gexcite

config_eth0=(

       "192.168.0.2/24"

       "192.168.0.3/24"

       "192.168.0.4/24"

)

----------

## canis_lupus

Trzeba tylko zaznaczyć, że nie wszystkie karty sieciowe (sterowniki?) to łykają.

----------

